# Hello from Plymouth, Devon (:



## Letteh (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi I'm Letty  I am getting my first mice soon. I have their tank and am in the process of buying lots of things for them.

Now I need the mice!

Does anyone in East Cornwall or West Devon have baby female mice for sale in the next three to four weeks or so? I would not like to get them from a pet shop since they do not get handled much


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Letty, I'm Victoria! Welcome to the forums, and good luck finding your breeder! I've had my tank for over a month, and am picking up my girls this weekend, so I know how you feel.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Letty.
Welcome.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome Letty


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome Letty


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Letty.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Helloand welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Letteh (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the welcome! I'll probably be on here lots for advice


----------



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Gemarella (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi letteh !how did you get on with your search?im after some mice also in Plymouth so if you hear of anything let me know


----------

